# Verslavingen > Roken >  Zyban!

## Prenen Marie-Louise

Mijn dokter heeft me het medicament Zybran voorgeschreven om me te helpen bij het stoppen met roken ,
maar hoe meer ik lees over Zyban op het internet des te meer ik bang begin te krijgen om het nog verder te nemen .Zou die medicatie dan echt zo gevaarlijk zijn,of moet ik het met een korreltje zout nemen.
Kan iemand mij gerust stellen ?

----------

hallo  :Wink: 

Zyban heeft zijn bijwerkingen,maar zou het toch maar nemen (mits dokters begeleiding)immers roken is toch wel veel gevaarlijker denk ik zomaar.


luc

----------


## erikdegroot

Bij deze raad ik iedereen zeer sterk af om zyban te gebruiken!!!! 

Via een kennis vernam ik van Zyban, als hulpmiddel om van het roken af te komen. Aangezien ik zeer graag wilde stoppen met roken heb ik de dokter om een recept gevraagd. 

Na 3 dagen (oftewel 3 pillen) Zyban te hebben ingenomen, kreeg ik de meest enge ervaring uit mijn leven. Ik stond op mijn balkon 3 hoog en vroeg mij af hoe het zou zijn om van het balkon af te springen!!!! Werkelijk waar!!! Bizar!!! Waanzin en benauwend eng!!! Voor de duidelijkheid; ik heb nog nooit ook maar de minste suicidale neiging gehad in mijn leven, en ben een zeer gelukkig mens. Ook als persoon ben ik zeer stabiel. 

Na deze creepy ervaring ben ik naar binnen gegaan en heb de balkondeur gebarrikadeerd!!! Ik heb heel veel water gedronken en mijn enig wens was op dat moment dat deze chemische troep zo snel mogelijk uit mijn lichaam verdween. Ik was erg bang! Uiteraard ben ik direct gestopt met die Zyban-troep!!! De volgende dag durfde ik nog steeds niet het balkon op!!! Inmiddels ben ik gelukkig over die vrees heen. 

Door deze ervaring kan ik me echter goed indenken dat mensen echt suicidale neigingen krijgen van die zyban-troep.... waarbij er vreselijke dingen kunnen gebeuren. ZEER GEVAARLIJK!!!Gelukkig bleef het bij mij bij een gedachte..... 

Ik raad een ieder dan ook zeer sterk af om zyban te gebruiken. Dit troep is levensgevaarlijk. Probeer alsjeblieft andere hulpmiddelen om van het roken af te komen!!!! 

Gr, 
Erik

----------

